# Any buddies having treatment in October/November 2011



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I'm due to have FET this week just been for my scan day 13, just waiting to ovulate by my dates it should be tomorrow or wednesday.

So it looks like i'll be having my ET this week    I'm so excited i am having 2 embroys put back and cant wait to be PUPO    just praying    my snow babies stick   

Just wonder if anyone else is out there to share the journey with, hope so.
xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

There, hope you are doing ok.
Only just read your message, I havent been on this thread before.
Its a shame I missed it earlier as we have been going through things around the same time, I had 2 embs put back in following icsi on the 26th and im testing on the 11th.
Been finding the waiting really difficult and im filled with dread every time I go to the toilet in case my period starts.

Ruby x


----------



## jade3 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Ruby,

Yes its a shame you only just seen this.

How are you finding the 2ww?

I was naughty yesterday and did a test 10dpt2dt and i have got a BFP, done another this am and its still a bfp were so happy to have been bless twice both time its happened 1st time.

Hope you get a BFP too.
xx


----------



## ruby maria (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks for the message , hope you are doing ok.
Congratulations on your bfp , I tested on friday and got a bfp too, dont stop me worry though, wish I could go sleep and fast forward the next nine months.

Ruby x


----------

